# is there such thing as bucephalandra disease?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey.
So I have been keeping bucephalandras for a while. 1.5 year to be exact. I have noticed that some of my bucephalandras after a period of time starts to turn brown, and then rot away to death. Has happened to species that were growing fine and then one plant started to rot and the others picked it up. I have tried cutting the rotting part off, isolating it and it still died. Does anyone has any guess what might be the reason? Or is it just me. I have all other plants grow fine. except these.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's probably a fungus or oomycete. I'm afraid I don't know a lot about what to do about it other than some serious sanitation and hard decisions.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Can you help me with that cavan?
i have more than 600usd worths of buces.


----------



## Acro (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, I hope you can get this figured out fast!

If they were my plants . . . I'd separate any suspected sick plants. Then I would try treating a few rotting plants with a fungicide and see if it helps.

However, I've never heard of a buce disease before. I wish you luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

The warm and humid emersed set up with stagnant air is a conducive environment for fungal disease.


----------



## kyle2088 (Jun 28, 2005)

For fungus i have experimented with garlic which is said to have antifungal properties. I mix garlic with hot water stir let cool.then run through a coffee filter paper and funnel collecting only the liwuid then i spray on my plants and substrate. Seems to help but does stink.

Others spray hydrogen peroxide on emersed but i havnt tried this yet only on submerged

Just wanted to add if you are growing emersed you need to try to find the right balance between fresh air flow and humidity to avoid mold.in first place. Ie leavinf an opening in top or adding fan to come on for.a.minute here and there or opening top lid periodically


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you growing them all emersed?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pics might help.

Anubias have a similar sounding disease. The cause is unknown but you must be extremely careful not to let contaminated plants touch uncontaminated ones. I'd remove each contaminated plant, wash your hands then remove all other plants that are diseased as well. If you cut any plants, wash your blade between each cut.


----------

